# Riders rating me poorly because they chose wrong.



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Today I had someone say they ordered an SUV, they had 5 passengers. I drive for Select and only have room for 4. They had me take 3 of the 5, then they would call another car for themselves. Problem was they couldn't call another car until I was off their clock, I had already planned on returning to the location to give them a free ride since it was short anyways. Before I got back I got pinged by him again, I show up, explain I won't charge him for that ride, trying to save my new rating. The damage was done thiugh, he already submitted a non 5 star. He tipped me for the free ride, loved the car, made small talk, but rated me poorly because he thought Uber was trying to cheat him by not sending the correct car.

Also I had maybe 3-4 people on Saturday who didn't realize what Select was, or that they would even be charged more than Uber X. It came up in conversation when they started talking about how beautiful the car was, and how much nicer it was than the normal X car. They would ask about the higher services, and I would tell them that the "Select service they are using sends cars like this one", then they realize what they did, and that they will be charged more. I am not complaining too much because it is work for me, but I do feel a bit bad for people who do not intend to pay for a Select ride.

On top of that, I received a few non 5 star ratings that night. I am a new driver doing Select. People love the car, compliments every ride, I offer water, get tips etc. However 4 non 5 star ratings out of 22 rated trips puts my score down low, and I can guarantee 3 of 4 were from people upset at Uber, not me.

Should I worry about the 4 non 5 star?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just drive Uber x for 2 months with your nice car.
Your score will come up.
All will be forgiven.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

They don't have select here, just X and XL


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> They don't have select here, just X and XL


But nobody asked you! 

OP, 4 low ratings out of 22 rated trips is not too bad at all for a new driver. Don't worry for now. See how it is when you reach 50 rated trips. If it doesn't go up enough, then do a few X's every now and then otherwise just quit if you don't want to sucrifice income for stupid stars.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

No, you should not be worried and you definitely should *not *be giving out free rides, ever.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

Wait until you hit the 500 ride mark. You will no longer care about those that give you a bad star rating.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Ubernic said:


> Today I had someone say they ordered an SUV, they had 5 passengers. I drive for Select and only have room for 4. They had me take 3 of the 5, then they would call another car for themselves. Problem was they couldn't call another car until I was off their clock, I had already planned on returning to the location to give them a free ride since it was short anyways. Before I got back I got pinged by him again, I show up, explain I won't charge him for that ride, trying to save my new rating. The damage was done thiugh, he already submitted a non 5 star. He tipped me for the free ride, loved the car, made small talk, but rated me poorly because he thought Uber was trying to cheat him by not sending the correct car.
> 
> Also I had maybe 3-4 people on Saturday who didn't realize what Select was, or that they would even be charged more than Uber X. It came up in conversation when they started talking about how beautiful the car was, and how much nicer it was than the normal X car. They would ask about the higher services, and I would tell them that the "Select service they are using sends cars like this one", then they realize what they did, and that they will be charged more. I am not complaining too much because it is work for me, but I do feel a bit bad for people who do not intend to pay for a Select ride.
> 
> ...


A solution would be confirming with them in advance they want Select before you start the trip. Cancel and move on if they don't. They can't rate you if you never even started the trip.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Here is the thing, people lie. I've been told the same, Ive had them tell me they ordered xl, or lux suv and i know they didnt because I either would have gotten the xl ping or, if in the x mobile i wouldn't have gotten the ping. 

I had a guy tell me he got picked up in a brand new Supra last time, really? 

Too much liability for you to give free rides, don't do it.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Gabriel Quijas said:


> Wait until you hit the 500 ride mark. You will no longer care about those that give you a bad star rating.


I honestly couldn't care less about my rating, I know I give good service and my car is nice. The only reason I even bring up the rating is because you can be removed from the service because of it, and that it troublesome. I am going through "startup costs" right now, buying supplies, cell phone chargers for all types, restoring parts on my car that may look slightly bad etc. I am doing this in order to provide customers a quality ride in a nice car. Then I look at my ratings and hear stories about people being deactivated over their rating dropping, and I start thinking "wtf am I getting screwed?"


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> A solution would be confirming with them in advance they want Select before you start the trip. Cancel and move on if they don't. They can't rate you if you never even started the trip.


Not gonna happen, good suggestion, but I will not do that. My main clients are people who would not appreciate this, and if I ask a person who looks more on the poor side they can get offended for discrimination. I would rather eat the bad ratings as long as I keep the gig. It is their responsibility to select the proper service. I have faith my ratings will improve as I get more rides. I think some people don't mind paying select because in most cases it is still cheaper than a cab. It is just when they realize during conversation it is a higher option, they seem to be upset, not at me, at the mistake. I made it a rule now not to mention different levels of Uber service.


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

All I can say is after a couple thousand rides It doesn't impact you as much, you cant be a total asshat about things with the pax thou. 

Maybe once and a while cause it feels good, especially with the pax that look and smell like they just came off the set of the walking dead.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> A solution would be confirming with them in advance they want Select before you start the trip. Cancel and move on if they don't. They can't rate you if you never even started the trip.


Free cancelation money for their stupidity


----------



## bard1290 (Jan 3, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> No, you should not be worried and you definitely should *not *be giving out free rides, ever.


If alone just for the fact of insurance coverage.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Ubernic said:


> Today I had someone say they ordered an SUV, they had 5 passengers. I drive for Select and only have room for 4. They had me take 3 of the 5, then they would call another car for themselves. Problem was they couldn't call another car until I was off their clock, I had already planned on returning to the location to give them a free ride since it was short anyways. Before I got back I got pinged by him again, I show up, explain I won't charge him for that ride, trying to save my new rating. The damage was done thiugh, he already submitted a non 5 star. He tipped me for the free ride, loved the car, made small talk, but rated me poorly because he thought Uber was trying to cheat him by not sending the correct car.
> 
> Also I had maybe 3-4 people on Saturday who didn't realize what Select was, or that they would even be charged more than Uber X. It came up in conversation when they started talking about how beautiful the car was, and how much nicer it was than the normal X car. They would ask about the higher services, and I would tell them that the "Select service they are using sends cars like this one", then they realize what they did, and that they will be charged more. I am not complaining too much because it is work for me, but I do feel a bit bad for people who do not intend to pay for a Select ride.
> 
> ...


Pax are clearly told in the app how many pax they can have. If I pull up and they have more pax than I have seat belts, I cancel the ride ... because being "Mr. Nice Guy" will almost always get you a low rating because you refused to break the law for the pax who were too cheap to order the correct car. I sometimes drive XL (if it's surging) ... but mostly I drive Select/Lux ... if a pax calls for Select and then tries to put 5 or 6 in my car (I first check to see if XL is surging, if it is, I might take them ... and then submit a support ticket later); but if it's not surging or pax aren't going to compensate me for their stupidity or cheapa$$ ... then I always cancel. Sometimes I score both the XL surge and a tip.

Bear in mind, if your car only has seat belts for 4 pax and you get stopped by cop or get in an accident, then it likely will be a $500+ ticket and points on your license (if your state has points) ... and if you get in an accident, you might be held "criminally negligent" for allowing more people in your car than you have seat belts for ... AND the big gotcha ... Uber's insurance only covers the max pax for the class ... so 4 for X, Select, Lux.

Unless you have deep pockets ... not worth the hassle or risk ... CANCEL


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks man, I should have canceled, I just didn't want to be a jerk and leave them on the side of the road after they offered for me to take half of the party.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

More than half my riders yesterday were X riders that chose Select by mistake, gotta love it when they see that price and rate. Got three non 5s yesterday, two were 4s because it barely moved, one was lower because it dropped me .04. It is going to be awkward if I need to call every client before I drive to their pickup location to ask if they chose Select on purpose, and it will annoy clients who are in a hurry and knew what they were choosing. 48 rated, 39 5 Stars, 4.69. No issues reported, one 5 star comment "Amazing driver and car!" Either my riders are polar opposites, or the people accidentally choosing Select are taking their high fare aggression out on me thinking it's Uber they are rating. I treat everyone the same, offer water, cell chargers, mints, and I get to my destinations the same every time. Rarely something goes slightly wrong but that is rare.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I wish Uber would have 2 ratings for PAX
Rate your Uber experience
Rate your driver


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> I wish Uber would have 2 ratings for PAX
> Rate your Uber experience
> Rate your driver


This is what they need. I was telling a new rider how to rate 5 stars, he wanted me to show him how to do it. The screen showed $ amount, my face, the car, and 5 star options. They need to show just the stars alone, then the price after at least.

If I go any lower I will just do X rides to get it up again, I don't want to though because I rejected Uber Pool requests when I went on X last week and got a nasty email.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Ubernic said:


> The screen showed... ...the car


How did you get Uber to add the vehicle photo?
I've submitted it in the app twice. Emailed them 3 additional times. And their last response was some computer glitch on their end they'd let me know when they fixed it. That was 2 months ago, no update.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> How did you get Uber to add the vehicle photo?
> I've submitted it in the app twice. Emailed them 3 additional times. And their last response was some computer glitch on their end they'd let me know when they fixed it. That was 2 months ago, no update.


Sorry, it was the generic photo, however it looks just like my car so I don't mind.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Ah, mine is a generic cartoon car.
You can submit vehicle & back seat photo, but that part of the app doesn't work.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Cancel when u see 5. They shit rate you if you take ANY of them


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I wish Uber would have 2 ratings for PAX
> Rate your Uber experience
> Rate your driver


Yep. Suggested that to Uber 2 years ago; and just like the tip button - no action


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

If only....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ubernic said:


> I honestly couldn't care less about my rating, I know I give good service and my car is nice. The only reason I even bring up the rating is because you can be removed from the service because of it, and that it troublesome. I am going through "startup costs" right now, buying supplies, cell phone chargers for all types, restoring parts on my car that may look slightly bad etc. I am doing this in order to provide customers a quality ride in a nice car. Then I look at my ratings and hear stories about people being deactivated over their rating dropping, and I start thinking "wtf am I getting screwed?"


Rest assured,

You ARE getting screwed.


----------

